# Flashlight mount for a vent rib barrel 20 Gauge



## RaiderRunning (Oct 24, 2013)

I am trying to put a flashlight mount on my Remington 870 Youth Model 20 Gauge.  This is the first step in slowly turning it into a home defense shotgun.  

I ordered a Firefield P4 Tactical Shotgun Flashlight, but the mount does not fit it because of the vent rib barrel.  Does anyone know of a good one that will work for a decent price?  Please let me know because I want to get on my gun soon!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 24, 2013)

5 years ago, I was in the same situation. Except I had a Mossberg 500 in 20 gauge, and it was the "bantam" or youth model.

I had to Jerry-rig my own set up. I used 1" scope rings and attached them to the magazine tube, with the tube going where the scope body was meant to go. Then I glued (and screwed) two sections of Weaver base back-to back. One side got clamped to the upside-down scope rings.  The other became my new accessory rail. The only disadvantage of this system is that it hangs down rather low, since it starts at the magazine instead of the barrel.


ANOTHER SUGGESTION:  Can you glue and screw a short accessory rail on the underside of your front handguard?

If you really want something that attaches to the barrel itself, and it's that odd sized 20-gauge barrel that nobody makes tactical stuff for, maybe you can get a gunsmith to weld / solder / braze an accessory rail directly to the barrel and then do a bluing touch-up?


----------



## ASH556 (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a Benelli, not a Remington, but I think there's enough space on a Remington forend to accomplish the same thing.  I bought this piece of rail:  http://www.advanced-armament.com/Hand-Guard-Rail-Mini_p_616.html

Then I drilled two holes in my forend and mounted the rail piece with the included hardware.  I did shave a little on the inside of the handguards so the nuts would have a place to sit into and clear the barrel and magazine tube.  Works like a champ.  You could just use a 1" scope ring to hold the light, or get an offset mount like I have.  The plus of the offset mount is that the light illuminates the front sight.













Untitled by ASH556, on Flickr



Untitled by ASH556, on Flickr


----------



## Gordief (Oct 25, 2013)

Check out these...

SureFire  DSF  shotgun forend


----------

